# Tag for used car purchased from an individual



## ccbiggz

Does anyone know the rules for putting a temporary tag on a used car you purchase from an individual? I have done all the paperwork to get the title but I bought the car in South Carolina and was told it could take up to 10 business days before everything goes through. What do I need to display for a tag until I can get a permanent tag?

I've looked all over the Internet and can't find a good answer. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ccbiggz

Just talked to a state trooper. If you buy it from an individual you don't display a tag, you keep the bill of sale on you and show that to any LEO that stops you.


----------



## GoldDot40

Yep, as long as you have the BOS and get pulled over, don't sweat it. You run a higher risk of being inconvenienced by LEO's if you were to use a cardboard sign that says 'Tag Applied For'. Never understood why people did that.

YOU DO have to have it insured before you drive it anywhere though.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

From my own personal experience, when I purchased a 'private party' POV, the "Application for Title" and "Registration" (car tags) were SEPARATE ITEMS that were done SIMULTANEOUSLY.  Did you get a SIGNED "Certificate of Title" when you purchased the vehicle, or only a "Bill of Sale"?  If you had a TRANSFERRED "Certificate of Title" (that could have been verified by either a computer check or phone call to South Caroline DMV), you should have been able to do both at the same time.  If you only have a "Bill of Sale", then they have to verify the PROPER OWNERSHIP before you get a "GA Certificate of Title" and they REGISTER IT IN YOUR NAME.  The GA DMV office always gave me a TEMPORARY paper tag if they couldn't issue the correct 'car tags' to me at the time of application too (special tags) usually good for 30 days.

You don't mention the year model of vehicle you purchased, but cars that are over/around 20 yrs old, don't require a "Certificate of Title" and only a "Bill of Sale" to sell them, but it is always a better thing to get the "Certificate of Title" in any case, as it makes 'title transfer' much easier and quicker if you decide to trade/sell it later.

Carry both your "Bill of Sale", "Title Applied For" paperwork, and "Proof of Insurance" in your vehicle AT ALL TIMES until you get the process completed.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Slug-Gunner said:


> From my own personal experience, when I purchased a 'private party' POV, the "Application for Title" and "Registration" (car tags) were SEPARATE ITEMS that were done SIMULTANEOUSLY.  Did you get a SIGNED "Certificate of Title" when you purchased the vehicle, or only a "Bill of Sale"?  If you had a TRANSFERRED "Certificate of Title" (that could have been verified by either a computer check or phone call to South Caroline DMV), you should have been able to do both at the same time.  If you only have a "Bill of Sale", then they have to verify the PROPER OWNERSHIP before you get a "GA Certificate of Title" and they REGISTER IT IN YOUR NAME.  The GA DMV office always gave me a TEMPORARY paper tag if they couldn't issue the correct 'car tags' to me at the time of application too (special tags) usually good for 30 days.
> 
> You don't mention the year model of vehicle you purchased, but cars that are over/around 20 yrs old, don't require a "Certificate of Title" and only a "Bill of Sale" to sell them, but it is always a better thing to get the "Certificate of Title" in any case, as it makes 'title transfer' much easier and quicker if you decide to trade/sell it later.
> 
> Carry both your "Bill of Sale", "Title Applied For" paperwork, and "Proof of Insurance" in your vehicle AT ALL TIMES until you get the process completed.



In GA it's every vehicle from 1985 and back, that you can pass with only a BOS, all others have to have a title.


----------

